# Dämpfer verdreht



## sibihoefle (2. November 2018)

Hi,

habe vor mir ein Meta AM V 4.2 zu kaufen.

Auf den Bildern sieht es so aus als wäre die hintere Aufnahme um 180 Grad gedreht.

Kann man den RockShox Superdeluxe dann einfach drehen oder wie geht das?

Danke für eure Antworten

Gruß


----------



## 4Stroke (2. November 2018)

sibihoefle schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe vor mir ein Meta AM V 4.2 zu kaufen.
> 
> ...



Ja einfach drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibihoefle (2. November 2018)

Super Danke dir für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Ozzi (3. November 2018)

hätte einen orangenen v4.2 rahmen in XL mit rs super deluxe air r und chris king steuersatz abzugeben ... falls interesse an einem rahmenset bestehen sollte 

sry für die werbung... bikemarktanzeige folgt heute nachmittag


----------



## sibihoefle (3. November 2018)

Ich brauch einen M 
Und habe gestern gleich noch geordert


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (3. November 2018)

ja der Dämpfer kann man einfach verdrehen... musst nur auf die einbaulänge vom dämpfer achten. glaub ab 2016 ist es 230mm mit 160mm FW davor waren es nur 150mm FW weil der dämpfer nur 222mm lang war.


----------

